# Gastritis



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys! So its my first time posting in this thread. I've been recently diagnosed with gastritis which kinda sucks. I know you csn control it but I just wanted to know if any of you suffer from it too and how do you handle it?   I am currently taking Ranitidine which helps a lot! The only sympton that bothers me a lot is the nausea. The Doctor says its normal for people with Gastritis to suffer from nausea but that in time it'll pass. I am taking extra care with what I eat and I've lost 28 pounds in the last 7 weeks which is great. I still need to lose aprox 40 pounds but I feel much better and healthier.   So any advice or experiences about Gastritis will mean the world to me! Thank you!


----------

